# Airless Sprayer Help



## Trem (Aug 1, 2009)

I have a Camphell Hausfeld ps230c .46/gpm. I ran a couple gallons of oil-based killz through it. I don't know if that's significant but after the killz I ran thinner through the unit and hose. For the same project, I got about 9 gallons in on the latex and the machine stopped knocking. The knocking, of course, signifying I have sufficient pressure. 
:blink:
Now the machine runs without knocking and sprays when set to high pressure but it sprays out as if it's set extremely low. It also requires the dial be set to full pressure in order to prime. 

Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Trem,


How long was it before you switched material? Immediatly? A day? A week? What?
It sounds like you could have some clogged screens. Did you check all your screens?
Your ball could be getting stuck as well. Did you try to lightly tap the fluid section of your pump?


----------



## Trem (Aug 1, 2009)

I ran the thinner through right after, then switched to latex within an hour.

I since cleaned the machine out with the little pressure it had and have been running clean water through it. I thought it might be the screen at the suction hose so I removed it and still had the same problem. I removed the suction tube and the inlet valve was clear.

I had the same problem with a graco a year back and light tapping on the ball would do the trick. However, the machines don't operate the same. The graco needs the packing replaced. I think this may need a new diaphragm, I could be wrong.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Yes a diaphragm might be in order. Did you check your gun filter?


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I am not familiar with that sprayer but I would bet you gummed the hell out of it's insides by switching from latex to oil and back again. If it has any filters then change them, change the gun filter, take the gun off and let it run for awhile with just the hose spraying water.


----------



## Trem (Aug 1, 2009)

I didn't check the gun filter, I'll do that, and try running it for a while without the gun on the hose. Though, the problem shows when priming, the pressure coming out seems secondary to the lack of suction coming in. If it didn't have a problem priming, and just had a problem spraying, I would say there's a clog in the line or gun. But requiring full pressure to prime seems more internal. Do you think?


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

ModernStyle said:


> take the gun off and let it run for awhile with just the hose spraying water.


This was going to be my suggestion as well. You can switch from oil to latex and vise versa without problem but you need to do a thorough cleaning other wise you will gum up.
Myself I have a seperate rig that i use for oil.


----------



## Trem (Aug 1, 2009)

Looking at the parts guide in the manual, I don't see any balls. My graco had balls though. 

I ran water through the hose without the gun for a while. I just switched to another gun and I still have the problem. The machine just doesn't even prime without turning it up all the way, and that's not good. My newer gun, that came with the ps230, that I used on the latest job, I can't get the filter off, gonna need a couple channel locks or something. I still don't think it's the filters though. Thanks for thinking about it! I'll give CH a call on Monday, unless someone figures it out before then.  Graci


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

I am just not that familiar with CH pumps. I am a Graco man. I know their fluid section is different than Graco and Titan's I am sure some other people will chime in after a bit.
If you get it figured out give us an update.


----------



## Trem (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah, the Graco models I've worked with all build up pressure and turn off, then run each time you need more pressure. So after every other spray or so it kicks on... The CH threw me for a loop when I got it, the motor stays running and you hear a loud constant knocking when the pressure is built. Even though it sprays, mine isn't building up to the knock.

I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Andrew M. (May 25, 2008)

I have a CH diaphragm and a graco. The CH is sensitive to priming[any air or paint trash will shut down the unit], the inlet valve, and other items too. 3-1 oil is good to lube parts after you clean them . I always take all valves out of the block , clean, lube. They are best with thin materials or pressure rolling. The graco piston pumps are much better with thicker materials. Gleempaint.com has wagner's at good prices. I would buy a piston pump as those CH's are very frusrating.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

man screw that. Dude start saving for a new graco unit. I empathize with you though. I have a sprayteck EP2105 and that lil guy has taken some getting used to. I think her and I know each other better now and it is a working relationship. My graco 1095 is still solid as ever. Tough azz pump.  Good luck man!


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I have a Spraytech 2155 w/ a G12XL gun, well worth the $600 I paid for it. I have sent hundreds of gallons of latex through it and it is still going strong on its original packings. The only thing I really dont like about it is that it has no manifold filter, you just have the rock catcher and the gun filter. I run bag strainers on my pick up though, so it hasnt really been an issuse yet.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

One of my first sprayers I used was a spraytech 2205. That was a pretty solid pump.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

with spraytecs they have (or at least mine has) the plastic packings.. don't know if I like that or not. Weird for sure. Oh and those checkballs are EXPENSIVE if you have to replace em :no:


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

dont they come with the packings like the Graco's?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

well not mine. It has plastic bushings.. I think Delron packings. Really weird. Plastic expanded pieces with springs in em:blink:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Expensive for a check ball? Where you buying them? They run around $4 depending on the brand.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Expensive for a check ball? Where you buying them? They run around $4 depending on the brand.


 I think he got screwed on shipping.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

yeah I did. Got em at Sherwin Williams and shipping was 18.00 the parts were around $4/per I bought 3 and grand total was $30.00!!!


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Robbery on the shipping.


----------



## user20594 (Jan 4, 2008)

*panderson2414*

my only words are TRI TECH. the best guns made. I will never use a graco again...


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I will use just about any gun that works, but I do prefer Graco RacX tips.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 5, 2009)

I got robbed on some bolts I needed to fix my 5 gal shaker. I had to order them from the manufacturer ( BC Canada ) needed 2 bolts @ .89C each, BUT.......(sigh)....Minimum amount to place an order from the company.....$50 ( so they were nice enough to give me 2 bolts for $50 )....plus duty and shipping...another $40. So basically 2 cigarette sized bolts cost me almost $100.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

damn. Oh and I want paint shakers!!!!


----------



## Trem (Aug 1, 2009)

*Problem Solved*

Well, the pressure knob needed to be replaced if anyone was wondering!


----------

